# butterfly laying eggs



## eskay

C & C welcome.


----------



## Derrel

Very nice! SO often, all one gets to see are the eggs on the leaf--having the butterfly there in the photo is really nice! I visited your web galleries,and you are very proficient at butterfly photography. Thanks for showing this fine photo.


----------



## eskay

hi Derrel, thanks very much for comments and also checking out my butterfly gallery


----------



## beni_hung

Very nice! I have never seen a butterfly laying eggs before. Good eye!


----------



## dizzyg44

Way cool!


----------



## dry3210

beni_hung said:


> Very nice! I have never seen a butterfly laying eggs before. Good eye!


 
+1 to what this guy said


----------



## Cortney

Amazing! Never seen anything like it before! Wow!!


----------



## eskay

hi all, thanks very much for your comments


----------



## lucas123

great pic good job


----------



## Al-Wazeer

Never seen such a photo before for a butterfly laying eggs! Great and sharp focus on the butterfly and also on the eggs, which made the photo is just perfect!


----------



## PhotographsbyAngie

Great capture..  I have never seen that before.


----------

